# The F-250 Sweet Spot



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

I previously posted my aquisition of a new used Ford F-250 XLT V-10 White over Grey. Wow what a truck. Took our 31RQS on a annual Guys Fishing Trip in some less than ideal weather. Rain, wind, cold NH seems to be getting more than its normal share of water this year.









Anyway what a great tow over a 208 mile round trip. I have only towed once and have not been able to get an accurate MPG. I am hoping some of you Superduty drivers might be able to clue me in to the legendary "Sweet Spot" for optimum MPG.

Anyway, If any of you are on the fence about moving up to a 3/4 ton V-10 F-250 here's a little push! 30 mile per hour cross winds, wet roads and hills in the mountains. That Superduty didn't flinch complain, load down...nothing. Steady and predictable as could be. No sway, none, zip even with semi's and a few other high profile vehicles passing.

Rock on!


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Rock on! That Superduty is one nice looking TV.

Mark


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Is there a 'sweet spot' with a V-10? ('sweeter spot'?)









That motor is a brute! I will be interested in hearing what you get with it.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

The sweet spot is the gas station with the cheapest gas


----------



## LateralG (Feb 11, 2006)

egregg57 said:


> I previously posted my aquisition of a new used Ford F-250 XLT V-10 White over Grey. Wow what a truck. Took our 31RQS on a annual Guys Fishing Trip in some less than ideal weather. Rain, wind, cold NH seems to be getting more than its normal share of water this year.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's your hitch set-up?


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

sleecjr said:


> The sweet spot is the gas station with the cheapest gas
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You beat me too it!









Tim


----------



## snsgraham (May 18, 2004)

Not sure which gears you are running, mine are the stock 3.73's.
Towing my 9,600 pound empty (no toys) TT, I averaged 7.1 for around a 400 mile tow to the NW Spring rally in April. We did fight some headwinds on the second leg of the trip but that was the average.
I can get 16 empty on the highway but that is not why I bought the V-10, 98% a working truck!
The sweet thing about this small block, long stroke engine is that it makes over 90% of the 425 ft/lbs of torque before it hits 2K rpm. It really gets the load rolling. And when you want to let her run up a hill, she will pull up to 5K rpm as long as you need/want to. They really like higher rpms to get the hp cranking.

I will be changing to 4.30 gears as soon as the money tree comes into season again. From what I have read from other fellows that have made the same switch, their towing mileage goes up slightly but mostly it puts the higher rpm stuff in a decent second gear rpm at 60 or so for steep hills. Not to mention it is easier on the transmission, differential and such.
All of this happens with a very quiet (not at 5K rpm!) and dead smooth cab.

The much lighter 21RS we previously were hauling with it was a really light load to pull, at almost half the weight of the Desert Fox empty.

You will certainly enjoy the truck and towing experience, just don't let these gas prices rain on your parade too much!

Scott


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Good plug for the Super Duty Ford. I have heard good things about the V-10.









And the Powerstroke is even better.

Bill


----------



## Dog Folks (Mar 19, 2006)

Don't tow with the same truck, but overall, most "sweet spots" exsist between 62 and 65 MPH


----------



## Scooter (May 9, 2005)

I'm sold on the V10 3.73 setup. Made the jump earlier this year.

On the last few trips towing our 21rs I'm averaging 10 -12mpg. The V10 doesn't even know its there. The torque is awesome. Towing on VT back roads I only pegged over 3300 rpm's once so far (dead stop, 5-7% grade uphill). On average with the V10 motoring 50 -55 I'm between 18-2200 Rpm's and at 60-65 mph between 2200 and 2600 rpm's. For me, only towing a 21rs I see no need to ever change 3.73 gears.

This is by far the most solid and smoothest running rig I personally have ever driven. Better than our last Chevy, dodge ram and three previous f-150's (1996 5.0, 2003 4.6, and 2004 5.8). Only complaint DW has is the stiffer suspension on the f-250 4X4 really bounces her around during pot-hole season up here. (We live off a dirt road ,that's off a dirt road, that's off a dirt road).

Camping at Grand Isle State Park - site 1A










I cannot say enough good things about fords V10 setup. The rig is awesome. For me and my needs Ford got everything right, a solid package all around from the ground up.

V10 power - I'm sold


----------



## schrade (May 5, 2005)

well I have the older 2V V10. it is a 2000 with the 3.73 gears. I am also getting close to 10MPG when towing my 26rs. It is much more stable than my 1/2ton Avalanche.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Scooter...that is one GREAT looking camp site!!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

What's your hitch set-up?
[snapback]119046[/snapback]​[/quote]

Valley WD hitch 10K rating


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

I want to verify the gearing I think it is 3.73 but not 100% I will verify and get back.

The suspension is much stiffer than The Chevy Silverado 1500 and 2500 and Ford Eddie Bauer Expedition. Those were very quite smooth riding vehicles. The F-250 isn't too bad but you certainly now when you have found disturbed pavement or a pot hole. No bones about it. But i will trade a bump or two for up to another ton of towing capacity. A small price to pay in my book!


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

egregg57 said:


> What's your hitch set-up?
> [snapback]119046[/snapback]​


 Valley WD hitch 10K rating with endeavor brake control
[snapback]119325[/snapback]​[/quote]


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I have always been impressed by the V10, as an alternative to a diesel. Good to hear that owners are happy with them.









How do they do - MPG wise - in everyday driving, without the trailer in tow?

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## snsgraham (May 18, 2004)

Doug,
I used the truck to "commute" to work for a couple of weeks last winter, too much ice or the possibility of ice on the roads for my motorcycle.
I am about 46 miles round trip, live in Tacoma and work in Seattle, and I was getting almost 12 one week and almost 13 the other. I thought this was pretty good for a truck that weighs in at 7,000 pounds empty, in our wonderfull traffic...
I am leaving tomorrow morning for Palm Springs with my Cousin. We are towing my old 14' Wells Cargo trailer down to pick up his Porsche Speedster at his Dads place in PS, then bringing it back to Wenatchee. By the time I get back in the driveway next Tuesday we should have covered around 2,600 miles. I will have a great idea of what this truck will get MPG wise with a relatively light load.
By the way the Speedster is a beautiful little thing!

Scott


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

snsgraham said:


> By the way the Speedster is a beautiful little thing!


I'll bet it is!







And worth a few $$$
Real thing or kit?

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## snsgraham (May 18, 2004)

The real thing. Cous tells me that it does not have "Concourse" quality paint, but the rest is first rate.
My cousin is the same age as I, but he went into the Marines right after graduating the University of Washington. He ended up flying fighters all over the world and has managed to get a few real gems now and again. Retired from the Marines now and is still flying, but for American Airlines.
He has a first year 240Z that his Dad bought brand new, all restored and rather spiffy looking.









Really sorry for the hi-jack here....
Scott


----------



## CJ999 (Aug 11, 2005)

I have an F250 diesel with a 4.10 rear end that I bought new used. It was between that and the V10...

I have found some online sites that talk about powerbands and engine efficiency. They are all diesel specific, but I bet you could find the same for the V10 if you look a little.

Before I found those sites, I was getting 10 mpg towing. (I never use it for anything else.) But I wasn't using the powerband very efficiently, especially in the hills, and we have alot of hills around my house. So I am curious to see if I can improve it at all. I already know for certain that I have found more power for the hills just from the short runs I have made.

On the hijack subject: Those Marine fighter pilots, they have a thing for anything that goes fast I think!


----------



## Scooter (May 9, 2005)

The sweetest spot of all for fords V10 motor is not under the hood of our 250's

It resides under the hood of the Ford Shelby GR-1. Shelby is just pure genius. Who else could get 605 HP out of a V10. Once every 100 years or so a person comes along who is so far ahead of everyone else in their thinking they have no equal.

The GR-1 has an aluminum-block, 6.4-liter V10 engine under the hood, cranking out 605 horsepower at 6,750 rpm and 501 lb-ft of torque at 5,500 rpm. That's enough power to hit 60 mph in under four seconds. Plus, the GR-1 accomplishes all this without turbocharging or supercharging.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Scooter said:


> The sweetest spot of all for fords V10 motor is not under the hood of our 250's
> 
> It resides under the hood of the Ford Shelby GR-1. Shelby is just pure genius. Who else could get 605 HP out of a V10. Once every 100 years or so a person comes along who is so far ahead of everyone else in their thinking they have no equal.
> 
> ...


Yea...but can it tow an Outback?


----------



## Scooter (May 9, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Scooter said:
> 
> 
> > The sweetest spot of all for fords V10 motor is not under the hood of our 250's
> ...


With 501 lb-ft of torque put a WD Hitch and dual cam sway on that GR-1 and I'd darn sure give it a shot


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Better use a Hensley


----------

